# [05-22-2004] Tapioca Express Meet



## ` c h r i S (May 11, 2004)

*Tapioca Express Meet*

*When?* Saturday, May 22nd, 2004 @ 9pm - 11pm

*Where?* Tapioca Express @ 7600 Greenhaven DR. Sacramento, CA 95931

Map ; http://www.dantenetworks.com/suyeda...aExpress001.bmp
Map ; http://www.dantenetworks.com/suyeda...aExpress002.bmp

*Who?* This has been shared with many online car communities in Northern California. Including the following organizations / groups ; Club4AG @http://www.club4ag.com, ClubCivic @http://www.clubcivic.com, ClubRSX @http://www.clubrsx.com, ClubRX8 @http://www.clubrx8.com, Team ImportFactor @ http://www.importfactor.com, a Impreza WRX community @ http://www.imprezawrxsti.com, another Mazda community @ http://www.mazdaworld.org, a Nissan community @ http://www.nissanforums.com, the community of NorCal Imports @ , the community of NorCal Supras @ http://www.norcalsupras.net, an...www.rx8web.com, the community of SupraForums @ http://www.supraforums.com, the community of SupraMania @ http://www.supramania.com, and last but not least the community of Zilvia @ http://www.zilvia.net.

Feel free to post this at any other forums you feel that would be interested.

*Why?* You ask why did I post this at many forums? For many reaons, not all of the communities will participate in this meet, not everyone will show up after they already said they would, the more the cars ; the better, and various of other reasons. Why at Tapioca Express? Because there have been a few other get togethers / meets there in the past. Meets including the ones of Club4AG, Evo's, Subaru's, NorCalImports, and many others that I am probably not aware of!

I hope this will be a great turn out. Even if the majority of you decide not to go for whatever reasons, we will still be there! Tapioca = Yum! ;]

If you have any questions, comments, and/or suggestions, feel free to email me at [email protected] with the topic title starting with TAP MEET (Reasons being that I won't delete it for not recognising the email address and automatically thinking its junk). Or contact me through MSN messager @ [email protected] or AOL Instant 

Messanger @ TheSuyeda.

I will provide a 'updated daily' list of who says they will be attending.

[Last Updated ; May 15, 2004 @ 12:13am PST]

Fore sure going ;

white_mr2 @ NorCalImports
ChriS @ NorcalImports
Shimizu @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2
ChumCam @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2 
Chadizzle @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2
RSXual @ ClubRSX

Maybe ; 

AutoK20A3 @ ClubRSX
percept @ ClubRSX


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm i might swing out for this  9pm meet sounds cool


----------



## ` c h r i S (May 11, 2004)

Hope to see you there. Try to convince any of your friends! I will provide an updated list with whos going once I check the other forums I posted at!


----------



## ` c h r i S (May 11, 2004)

Here is a updated list of who says they are going to show at the meet. Hopefully, everyone shows up! ;] Anyways, this is the second to last list I will bring you before the actual meet. So, people can still show, whether they post that they are going to show or not! Just get your friends to come!

white_mr2 @ NorCalImports
ChriS @ NorcalImports
Shimizu @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2
ChumCam @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2 
Chadizzle @ Friend of ChriS / white_mr2
xxx4reggie @ NorCalImports
doug242ti @ NorCalImports - note . possible friends coming along
RSXual @ ClubRSX
DRFT @ Zilvia.net
OptionZero @ Zilvia.net
Nightwalker @ NorCalImports + Many other forums
datsun510dude @ NorCalImports
ITRMike @ NorCalImports
NiN_00 @ NissanForums
evilrice @ NorCalSupras
91Supratium @ NorCalSupras
zesharkyturbo @ SupraForums
lous12 @ Zilvia.net
TiNMaN @ Zilvia.net
Kingsol @ Zilvia.net - note . bringing friends
D r i f t swift @ Zilvia.net
AutoK20A3 @ ClubRSX
percept @ ClubRSX 
vtecaznracer @ v6p.net & NorCalImports
TheJinsokuBee @ NorCalImports


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't put my name on the list, but I might go.


----------



## ` c h r i S (May 11, 2004)

Alrighty! ;]


----------



## ` c h r i S (May 11, 2004)

Fairly good meet, but it was hella cold! I'll pictures up soon.

There were quite a bit of no shows 

Thanks for coming down! Quite a few Nissans down there! Way to represent guys!


----------



## Suyeda (May 24, 2004)

Alright! Here are the pictures! Yes, you don't need to criticize that we aren't the best photographers, but whatever! 

You can rather view the images at http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4286770913. Or you can download the zip file at my host! The zip file is located at (http://www.dantenetworks.com/suyeda/may22meet/[05-22-04]TapMeet.zip) Copy and paste that ! Either way they are the same pictures! 

Here are a few previews...


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Wish I could have gone, but I had more pressing matters. Glad to see everyone had fun, though. I heard that some Skyline showed up at Lollicup, anyone see that?


----------

